# Neues 24" Bike von Max, VPACE und mir :)



## LockeTirol (29. August 2015)

Liebe MTB-News Kids-Bike Freunde

Vor gut 2 Jahren fing ich an für meinen Sohn ein neues Bike zu planen. Da Max mittlerweile großen Spaß und Ehrgeiz am biken entwickelt hatte, sollte es etwas wirklich vernünftiges sein. Ein spaßiges, leichtes Bike für Trails, Tricks und Touren. Bei der Suche nach einem geeigneten Rahmen als Basis wurde ich leider nicht recht fündig. Entweder waren die Rahmen einzeln nicht zu bekommen oder deutlich zu teuer oder von der Ausführung her mangelhaft. Ich denke dass es einigen von Euch genauso ergangen ist. Schlussendlich landet man dann bei einem der üblichen Verdächtigen. Das Bike im Gesamten war dann in meinem Fall nicht schlecht, aber der Rahmen eben nur Durchschnitt.

Folgende Dinge haben mich persönlich bei den am Markt befindlichen Rahmen gestört – wenn sie denn überhaupt einzeln verfügbar waren:

-  Hinterbau zu lang – dadurch schlecht auf das Hinterrad zu ziehen
-  Sitzwinkel zu flach – dadurch wenig ergonomisches Treten
-  Schaltzüge nicht durchgängig verlegt – dadurch zu wartungsaufwändig
-  Oberrohr zu lang – dadurch zu racig
-  Steuerrohr zu lang – dadurch insgesamt zu hoch
-  Zu schwer oder deutlich zu teuer
-  Vorbereitung für Schaltung vorn – ist überflüssig
-  Vorbereitung für Cantileverbremsen – ist überflüssig
-  Rohrsatz optisch zu fett


Es musste also etwas Eigenes her 

Die ersten Entwürfe entstanden dann mit Hilfe von 2 Kumpels - danke an dieser Stelle an Thomas M. und Alex S.-G. - am CAD. Es fehlte dann „nur“ noch die Realisierung.

Sören von VPACE Bikes war dann schnell von der Idee eines „besseren“ Kinderbikes begeistert und so haben wir gemeinsamen unsere Ideen umgesetzt. Und hier ist er nun, der Prototyp des VPACE 24“ Rahmens!





Es handelt sich hier noch um einen Prototyp, einige Kleinigkeiten werden sicher noch geändert. Speziell am Gewicht wollen wir noch weiter arbeiten. Die Daten bisher:

-  Sitzrohrlänge 290mm
-  Oberrohrlänge 480mm
-  Hinterbaulänge 385mm
-  Steuerrohrlänge 90mm
-  Steuerrohrwinkel 70°
-  Sitzwinkel 74°
-  Reach 338mm
-  Stack 497mm
-  Federgabelgeometrie
-  Gewicht 1.300g
-  Sattelstützendurchmesser 27,2
-  Integrierter Steuersatz 44mm
-  Disc only, Postmount 140mm
-  1 x 10/11 only
-  Ausgelegt für Kurbellänge 130 – 150mm
-  Durchgängig verlegte Züge

Für meinen Aufbau habe ich die vorhandenen Teile von Max seinem alten Bike benutzt. So wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, wiegt es 9,3 kg.





Leider hat sich das ganze Projekt dann doch ziemlich in die Länge gezogen und Max wächst und wächst. Er wird daher wohl nur noch bis zum Ende dieser Saison als Testfahrer herhalten können. Aber das macht nix, der erste Schritt in Richtung 26“ ist schon gemacht. Stay tuned!





Weitere Infos gibt es in Kürze auch auf VPACE.de Ich hoffe Euch gefällt unser Projekt!


----------



## Y_G (30. August 2015)

sieht super aus, der Rahmen hat Potenzial  Wenn da noch 300 g fallen ist das die perfekte Basis für ein klasse Bike... schade das unser 24" schon fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (30. August 2015)

Steht zufällig das 20" Ramones zum Verkauf?  ;-)


----------



## LockeTirol (30. August 2015)

Das Ramones gibt's schon lang nicht mehr


----------



## cycophilipp (1. September 2015)

Voll gut!!!!!


----------



## LockeTirol (1. September 2015)

Freut mich dass es gefällt. Der erste Entwurf ist echt gut und es sind auch nur Kleinigkeiten die noch nicht 100% sind.

Heute ist das erste Kindertraining beim MTB Verein mit dem neuen Rad. Bin ich echt gespannt!


----------



## Diman (2. September 2015)

Y_G schrieb:


> Wenn da noch 300 g fallen ist das die perfekte Basis für ein klasse Bike...




@LockeTirol Geht der Rahmen in Serie?


----------



## LockeTirol (2. September 2015)

Das liegt natürlich an @snoeren aber das ist natürlich das Ziel


----------



## LockeTirol (2. September 2015)

So, wir haben die ersten Testfahrten hinter uns. So weit so gut. Lt. meinem Sohn sehr wendig und deutlich leichter aufs Hinterrad zu bekommen. An Wurzeln und Kanten spring er auch merklich besser bzw. höher.
Max ist mit seinen 1,28 allerdings schon eher am oberen Ende der Größenrange. Habe ihm jetzt einen 60er Vorbau und eine Stütze mit Setback montiert. Morgen gehen wir nochmal ernsthaft fahren. So sieht es jetzt aus:


----------



## Schibbl (3. September 2015)

Zuerst einmal "tolles Rad". Was mich etwas wundert ist deine Aussage ...


LockeTirol schrieb:


> ... mit seinen 1,28 allerdings schon eher am oberen Ende der Größenrange ...


Im zweiten Bild wirkt dies eher als könnte er noch etwas mit dem Rad wachsen. Proportional wirkt es wie ein 29er bei einem 1,75m Erwachsenen. Ist das mglw. ein Designproblem beim Reach?
Täglich sehe ich Kinder auf viel zu großen Rädern umherfahren (weil das Preisgünstiger für die Eltern scheint). Mein großer Sohn fährt mit seinen 1,40m ein 24er Scott Scale JR und beklagt die von dir benannten Punkte Handling, Wheelie, Flugstabilität, ... Wenn das Rad dann noch größer wird (26er), kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das diese Themen besser werden.
Kannst du bitte noch die Daten zu Stack und Reach ermitteln? Und wo bekomme ich den Rahmen den gekauft?


----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2015)

Hi,
zu deiner Frage wann und wo man das Bike kaufen kann, muss ich erstmal folgendes erklären. Ich selber habe mit der Vermarktung eigentlich nichts zu tun. Ich bin quasi der Ideengeber und stelle den Testfahrer J. Aber natürlich plant Sören von VPACE das Bike bzw. den Rahmen in sein Angebot aufzunehmen. Wann das sein wird, kann ich aber nicht genau sagen. Dieser Rahmen hier ist ja auch erstmal der Prototyp. Du kannst ihn aber gern einmal über seine Homepage anschreiben oder anrufen. Er freut sich sehr über Feedback zu dem Projekt.

Grundsätzlich soll das Konzept die Idee vom 29er aufgreifen da ich selber großer 29er Fan bin. Mit 1,80 bin ich nicht sonderlich groß, aber selbst meine Frau mit 1,70 fährt wesentlich lieber ein 29er. Nach meiner Beobachtung nahm bei meinem Sohn mit jedem Wechsel auf ein größeres Laufradmaß die Offroadtauglichkeit deutlich zu. Auch bei uns im Bikeverein kann man beobachten, dass die Kinder mit größeren Rädern – selbst wenn der Rahmen zu groß ist – die schnelleren sind. Mit unserem Rahmen wollten wir halt ein kleines Bike mit niedrigem Tretlager, kurzen Hinterbau und Oberrohr möglich machen. Quasi wie ein „größeres 20 Zoll“, nur mit größeren Laufrädern. Wenn man sich z.B. ein Commencal Ramones 20“ anschaut, dann geht in den Hinterbau von der Länge her locker ein 24“ Rad rein. Die Hinterbaulänge unseres Rahmens entspricht in etwa der des 20“ Ramones, das Oberrohr ist 20mm länger. Das höhere Gewicht der großen Laufräder versuchen wir mit gewichstoptimierten Komponenten auszugleichen.

Als ich meinen Sohn bei der ersten Probefahrt beobachtet habe, das war noch mit 50mm Vorbau und gerader Stütze, hatte ich auch nicht das Gefühl ihm sei das Bike zu klein. Ich dachte eher es ist gerade richtig. Nun ist der Max aber die ganze Saison auf einem Poison Rahmen gefahren der ein um 30mm längeres Oberrohr, einen deutlich flacheren Sitzwinkel, einen um 35mm längeren Hinterbau und auch ein längeres Steuerrohr hatte. Mit dem Bike hat er diese Saison große Fortschritte gemacht. So kann es sein, dass der Umstieg auf den neuen Rahmen einfach nur ungewohnt ist. Daher habe ich es ihm halt etwas größer gemacht. Grundsätzlich war dies auch im Konzept so vorgesehen. Anfangs kurzer Vorbau und gerade Stütze, zum Ende hin gekröpfte Stütz und längerer Vorbau.

Reach und Stack muss ich nachliefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (3. September 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich soll das Konzept die Idee vom 29er aufgreifen


Wäre hier möglich eine 26 Gabel einzubauen bzw. den Rahmen so auszulegen, dass es geht? 



LockeTirol schrieb:


> Aber natürlich plant Sören von VPACE das Bike bzw. den Rahmen in sein Angebot aufzunehmen. Wann das sein wird, kann ich aber nicht genau sagen. Dieser Rahmen hier ist ja auch erstmal der Prototyp. Du kannst ihn aber gern einmal über seine Homepage anschreiben oder anrufen. Er freut sich sehr über Feedback zu dem Projekt.


Sören ist doch auch hier im Forum aktiv oder? @snoeren sagt doch was dazu.


----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2015)

Eine 26er Gabel baut selbst mit 80mm deutlich zu hoch. Ausserdem ist die First Air verhältnismäßig günstig  und funktioniert nicht schlecht. Es wird auch noch eine ganz tolle Starrgabel geben


----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2015)

Reach 338mm
Stack 497mm


----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2015)

Der 2. Prototyp steht übrigens bei Sören im Laden in Ravensburg


----------



## LockeTirol (10. September 2015)

So, jetzt sind wir 3 mal beim Kindertraining und 2 mal auf Tour gewesen. Was soll ich sagen, Max ist super happy. Nach seiner Aussage kann das Bike (also der Rahmen) alles besser als das alte Poison: Besser bergauf, leichter in technischen Passagen bergab und einfacher zum Springen. Dazu fast 400g gespart.

Bin wirklich glücklich dass die Theorie aufgegangen ist!


----------



## trifi70 (11. September 2015)

Mutiges Projekt und der Erfolg gibt Dir Recht.  Wir wollen mehr davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (12. September 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Mutiges Projekt und der Erfolg gibt Dir Recht.  Wir wollen mehr davon!


Danke. Dann hoffe ich das der Sören davon auch ein paar Bikes verkaufen kann. Für mich ist's jetzt schon gelungen. Ich wollte ja nur die Idee umsetzen. Ich freue mich auch schon auf die nächste Größe in 26" nach gleichem Prinzip


----------



## Stoni (16. September 2015)

Tolles Rad - in welcher Preisregion wird denn der Rahmen liegen - suche auch sowas für meinen Sohn.

Welche Kurbelgarnitur ist das denn?

GRuss

Dirk


----------



## LockeTirol (16. September 2015)

@Stoni wegen Preis wende dich bitte an Sören von VPACE. Mit der Vermarktung habe ich überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Die Kurbel ist auch ein Eigenimport und soll im Set mit dem Rahmen, ggf Laufräder und Gabel angeboten werden.

Ich habe vorgeschlagen ein Set mit den kinderspezifischen Teilen anzubieten. Alles quasi bewährte Teile die einzeln schwer oder gar nicht zu bekommen sind. Die Kurbel z.B. bekommst Du nur direkt beim OEM und nur in entsprechenden Stückzahlen.


----------



## Stoni (17. September 2015)

Jau, danke, das hatte ich fast erwartet!


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2015)

Feines Projekt. Wie fährt sich die First. (Luftkammer angepasst?)


----------



## LockeTirol (21. September 2015)

Die ist wie out of the box und geht ziemlich gut!


----------



## LockeTirol (25. September 2015)

So, hier mal ein kleiner Teaser wie es weiter geht. Ein 26" in 14" Rahmenhöhe in Carbon. Zusätzlich sind wir noch an einem kleineren Rahmen in Alu dran, ebenfalls in 26"

Das Carbonteil wird mein Sohn wohl ab nächster Saison fahren können. Oberrohrlänge ist 535mm, Gewicht 1150g. Ab ca. 1,35m.





Hier mal das 24er in Aktion beim Rennen in Mieming Tirol


----------



## storck-riesen (28. September 2015)

Sehr schöne Rahmen die ihr da auf die Beine stellt. Bei dem 26" finde ich allerdings, dass der Flaschenhalter ziemlich weit oben sitzt. Das dürfte mit einer 0.75l Flasche und einem "normalen" Flaschenhalter sehr eng werden. Da kommt man um einen mit seitlicher Öffnung nicht herum. Es sieht aber so aus, als könnte man die Position im Rahmendreieck noch um einiges nach unten versetzen (wenn nicht ein 2 Halter am Sitzrohr geplant ist). Dann könnt man dem Oberrohr vielleicht noch eine leichte Welle verpassen, sodass man etwas von der Dirt Optik des Rahmens wegnimmt und die Schrittfreiheit erhöht.

Grüße


----------



## LockeTirol (28. September 2015)

Hi,
Danke für dein Feedback. Mit dem Flaschenhalter gebe ich dir Recht, das muss geändert  werden. 
Die Rahmenform an sich gefällt uns aber ganz gut, die wird nicht mehr geändert. 
Gruß, Tim


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Oktober 2015)

Wie verlängert man die Nutzungsdauer eines Kinderrades? In dem man ein Dirt/Street/Spaßbike draus macht.

Wir werden es mal testen. Optisch finde ich es schon mal klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistercamo74 (5. Oktober 2015)

Supergeil.... ist genau daß ,wonach ich gerade auf der Suche binn.


----------



## LemonLipstick (6. Oktober 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein kleiner Teaser wie es weiter geht. Ein 26" in 14" Rahmenhöhe in Carbon. Zusätzlich sind wir noch an einem kleineren Rahmen in Alu dran, ebenfalls in 26"
> 
> Das Carbonteil wird mein Sohn wohl ab nächster Saison fahren können. Oberrohrlänge ist 535mm, Gewicht 1150g. Ab ca. 1,35m.


 
hallo,
ist das der rahmen aus china den du schon mal in einem anderen thread verlinkt hast?
welche überstandhöhe hat das rad wie hier abgebildet?
vielen dank, michael.

aja bevor ich es vergesse, sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## LockeTirol (6. Oktober 2015)

Die Überstandshöhe ist 67cm. Der Rahmen ist dem den ich mal gepostet sehr ähnlich, ist aber direkt vom Hersteller, nicht von Aliexpress


----------



## LockeTirol (6. Oktober 2015)

Na dann melde dich doch einfach bei Sören von VPACE. Er  freut sich!
@mistercamo74


----------



## mistercamo74 (6. Oktober 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Na dann melde dich doch einfach bei Sören von VPACE. Er  freut sich!
> @mistercamo74


Das habe ich auch schon gemacht


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Oktober 2015)

So, wie bereits angekündigt, wird es ja auch eine leichte Starrgabel für das 24er Bike geben. Natürlich nicht aus Alu oder Stahl - nein, aus Carbon 

Unser Muster hier wiegt gerade mal 500g - mit ungekürztem Schaft


----------



## Y_G (13. Oktober 2015)

kostet? will eine haben


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Oktober 2015)

Die is geil, ne 

Details später...


----------



## mistercamo74 (14. Oktober 2015)

ja das Teil ist echt sooooo lecker......und auch schon vorgeordert 

Ich weiß eigentlich garnicht mehr , wer sich mehr auf das Bike freut .... mein Sohn oder ich
Naja dem 24er sub8 sollte jetzt nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Bilder werde ich dann mal hier einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (14. Oktober 2015)

Das freut mich und macht mich sehr stolz. Hoffe das wir das beste 24er und 26er Serien Kinderbike am Markt damit haben!


----------



## Y_G (14. Oktober 2015)

würde echt gerne wissen was die dann kosten soll, dann wären wir deutlich sub7


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Oktober 2015)

Frag Sören wegen dem Preis bitte


----------



## storck-riesen (14. Oktober 2015)

Die armen Kids, müssen ungefedert über die Trails hoppeln damit Papa sein Sub 7 oder Sub 8 schafft. 

@ Locke Tirol: Bei deinen ganzen Projekten habe ich irgendwie den Überblick verloren. Ist der 26" Carbonrahmen und die 24" Gabel auch ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt von dir und Sören?


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Oktober 2015)

Das ist alles gemeinsam. Alle Rahmen, bikes, Gabeln und Teile gibts dann bei VPACE


----------



## storck-riesen (14. Oktober 2015)

Dann muss Sören auch noch ein 27,5" Rahmen auf die Beine stellen, damit meine anstehende Kaufentscheidung endlich ein Ende hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (14. Oktober 2015)

Auf dieses unsägliche Maß wollten wir bei Kinderbikes zu Gunsten von 26" verzichten


----------



## storck-riesen (14. Oktober 2015)

Meine Aussage war nicht auf Kidsbikes bezogen, sondern auf Erwachsenen Bikes ( mit "meine anstehende ..." meinte ich mich zur Abwechslung mal selbst). Die Kid's sind ja erstmal versorgt (24" ist seit letztem Jahr im Einsatz und 26" Zoll ist fast fertig).


----------



## Y_G (14. Oktober 2015)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Die armen Kids, müssen ungefedert über die Trails hoppeln damit Papa sein Sub 7 oder Sub 8 schafft.



Er findet an Leichtbau auch seinen Spaß. Wenn ich Ihm die Gabel zeige und sage die ist 300g leichter will er die eh haben  BTW er fährt ja zu 90% Straße, eigentlich wollte er ein RR.


----------



## Y_G (14. Oktober 2015)

FYI: Preis für die Gabel soll so bei ~245,- € liegen, ist aber noch nicht fix...


----------



## mistercamo74 (14. Oktober 2015)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Die armen Kids, müssen ungefedert über die Trails hoppeln damit Papa sein Sub 7 oder Sub 8 schafft.
> 
> @ Locke Tirol: Bei deinen ganzen Projekten habe ich irgendwie den Überblick verloren. Ist der 26" Carbonrahmen und die 24" Gabel auch ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt von dir und Sören?



Also mir ,bzw. meinem Sohn stehen dann Feder- und Starrgabel zur verfügung . Wenn mann betrachtet, daß die Kids doch meißtens in eher leichtem Gelände unterwegs sind, halte ich eine leichte Starrgabel durchaus für eine tolle Sache und der Gewichtsvorteil von über Einem KG sollte für das Handling des Bikes schon eine Rolle spielen. Vor allem wenn der Fahrer nur 25KG wiegt.
Daß sie mir auch gefällt steht dabei außer Frage 
Hätte ich in meiner Jugend die Möglichkeit für so ein Bike gehabt ,währe ich vor Freude glatt durchgedreht. 
Das Projekt , ein ernsthaftes MTB in 24" auf die Räder zu stellen ist jedenfalls mutig und so auch ziemlich einzigartig,  mit oder mitohne Starrgabel
Und der Preis der dafür angestrebt wird, erscheint aus meiner Sicht mehr als gerechtfertigt. 

@LockeTirol  : ich hoffe ja ihr beide habt in spätestens 2Jahren das 26er serienreif


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich hoffe es handelt sich nur noch um Wochen


----------



## mistercamo74 (14. Oktober 2015)

Na dann ist es ja ein ausgereiftes Rad ,bis wir soweit sind.


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Oktober 2015)

Der Chef persönlich testet das MAX24. Hier mit der starren Gabel. Gekürzt wiegt sie nur 450g


----------



## snoeren (27. Oktober 2015)

Wir haben *MAX* nun einen Artikel auf vpace.de gewidmet, in dem einige offene Fragen geklärt werden ...



Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich hier nicht auf jede Frage einzeln eingegangen bin, da ich Konflikte mit dem Forumshütern vermeiden wollte.


----------



## LockeTirol (7. November 2015)

Den Prototypen meines Sohnes gibt es jetzt hier zu kaufen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-gesuche-verkaufsangebote-hier.606544/page-42#post-13356809


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (10. November 2015)

Der Prototyp is verkauft...


----------



## LockeTirol (11. November 2015)

So, der Sören hat dann auch die Preise ergänzt:

- MAX24 Komplettrad mit Sram GX und Carbon- oder RST First Air Gabel nach Wahl 1.199 €. Als Upgrade gibt es dann die jeweils andere Gabel für 199 € Aufpreis.
- Rahmenset bestehend aus MAX24 Rahmen, Feder- oder Carbongabel, 130 mm Kurbel mit Innenlager und Kettenblatt, Steuersatz und Sattelstützenklemme 590 €
- MAX24 Carbongabel einzeln 239 €

http://www.vpace.de/max-ein-sportliches-und-leichtes-kinderbike/


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. November 2015)

ich bin auf den 26" rahmen gespannt! die ersten geometrieangaben sind ja schon mal sehr vielversprechend.

bei uns ist das thema ja auch gerade sehr aktuell, der 26" rahmen ist mitten in der planungsphase und mit dem vpace kommt jetzt eine weitere möglichkeit dazu.

bin gespannt ......


----------



## LockeTirol (13. November 2015)

Neben den Komplettbikes und Framesets haben wir uns ja auch Gedanken um weitere kinderspezifische Teile gemacht. Konkret sind das Kurbeln, Griffe, Laufräder und Sättel.

Hie mal ein erstes Bild der Kurbeln. Wird es als Set mit Narrow Wide kettenblatt 32Z und Innenlager geben. In Länge 130mm und 150mm





Mehr Infos gibts auch auf der Facebook Seite von VPACE


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. November 2015)

die kurbellängen finde ich sehr sinnvoll gewählt. q-faktor?
welche kassettenabstufung verwendet ihr in kombination mit dem 32er kettenblatt ( 11-40 )?
ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das bei unserem 24"bike 28vorne und 11-36hinten optimal ist.
der vorteil dieser kombination ist aus meiner sicht eine feinere abstufung, bei der 11-40er kassette werden die sprünge bis zum 40er schon relativ groß. nachteil ist das unter wettkampfbedinungen 28-11 relativ schnell an die grenze stösst.
wie ist eure erfahrung oder überlegung dazu?


----------



## LockeTirol (13. November 2015)

Die Kompletträder kommen mit Sram GX  1×11 10-42. Das ist perfekt. Fährt mein Sohn bereits das ganze Jahr so.


----------



## snoeren (16. November 2015)

Hier mal ein kleiner Ausblick auf MAX24 und seinen großen Bruder MAX26 - die Serienproduktion beginnt bald und wir werden noch ein paar optische Highlights setzen, wie glatte verschliffene Schweißnähte und eine Nasslackierung.
Rahmengewichte ca.: MAX24 1250 g, MAX26 1450 g (inkl. Schaltauge und Lack)


----------



## trifi70 (16. November 2015)

Prima  Frage zum Lack: theoretisch ist der kratzempfindlicher als Pulver, sagt man zumindest. Da es sich ja um  Kinderräder handelt, die einiges aushalten sollten: habt Ihr eine spezielle "Rezeptur" oder ist der Nasslack prinzipiell doch gar nicht soo empfindlich?


----------



## LockeTirol (16. November 2015)

Schönes Ding Sören, der Max freut sich schon auf sein MAX26. Kommendes Wochenende wird's aufgebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (27. November 2015)

Für das Kinderbike-Spezial der BIKE 1/2016 wurde das Bike auch getestet. Die Tester sind recht angetan. "Das flinke Wiesel unter den Kinder-Bikes ist ein Vollblut Cross Country Racer. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist gemessen am Gewicht und Ausstattung super." Aber schaut mal selber rein


----------



## mistercamo74 (29. November 2015)

Juuuhhhuuuu.....nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit ist das heiß-begehrte Rahmenkit die Tage eingetroffen....

Spontaner Kommentar beim auspacken, vom Filius..: Booaahh geile Farbe!! Auch ich muss sagen....Jepp guter Job...  Locke und Sören!!!
Natürlich gleich nachgewogen.,..uunnnd....... 1250g Rahmen ,502g Gabel mit ungekürztem Schaft. Das passt! Zur Verarbeitung : (Ist wohl der finale Vorserienrahmen ) Ist durchaus vergleichbar mit guten Großserienrahmen für Erwachsene. Also ordentliche Schweißnähte und saubere Bearbeitung aller Kontaktflächen wie Postmount-Aufnahme ,Tretlager, Steuerrohr und an den Ausfallenden. Der Hammer ist aber schon die leckere Nasslackierung, mit einer schönen Schicht Klarlack die auch die Decals schützt und dem Rahmen ein wirklich edles Erscheinungsbild verleiht.
Zur Gabel ....Subbergeill mit einlaminierten Aluminiumeinsätzen an den Ausfallenden 
Naja ihr merkt schon ...ich bin heiß auf den Aufbau und auch hier werde ich mich nicht lumpen lassen...
Wenn ihr Bock drauf habt gibts auch einen paar Bilder vom Aufbau in den nächsten Wochen. Mein Ziel ist, einen "konkurenzfähigen 24 Zoll Podracer" mit möglichst hochwertiger und leichter Austattung auf die Räder zu stellen. Damit ich halt auch ne gute Ausrede habe, wenn mir MAX und Moritz in Zukunft dovonfahren..


----------



## LockeTirol (29. November 2015)

Super, bin gespannt auf den Aufbau!


----------



## mistercamo74 (7. Dezember 2015)

*....rolling chassis.....*

So,..ich habe mal ein paar Teile drangeschraubt.
Die Laufräder bestehen aus ZTR Crest 24 Felgen ,die mit Sapim Laser und Polyax Alunippeln eingespeicht wurden und sich um einen Bitex Nabensatz drehen. Die Schwalbe Socken habe ich tubeless montiert ,was wirklich super funktioniert hat . Die sitzen wie TR-Reifen und verlieren auch absolut keine LuftSo schnell kann man 300g einsparen.
Die Tune Spanner waren halt da ...und machen auch am Max eine gute Figur...
Als Steuersatz habe ich den TOKEN gewählt, da für relativ kleines Geld verfügbar , gute Erfahrungen und außerdem einen geschlitzten Gabelkonus um schnell mal auf Federgabel umbauen zu können.
KCNC Vorbau und Lenker sind mit 145g und 89g schön leicht und auch in der 25,4mm Version von den Proportionen zum Bike passend, wie ich finde.
Die Grade 5 Sattelstütze ist aus der Bucht und mit 160g ebenfalls sehr leicht und außerdem odrentlich verarbeitet. Auch wenn ich sie einem Erwachsenen nicht unbedingt ans Bike schrauben würde ,so sollte das Fahrergewicht von 27Kg wohl kein Problem sein.
Am schwierigsten war es für uns einen "ordentlichen" Jugendsattel zu finden der den Ansprüchen von Sohn und Vater halbwegs genügt. Wir werden jetzt den Selle SMP Junior mal Testen......

 

 

 

 


Momentan wiegt das abgebildete Arrangement 4825g


----------



## LockeTirol (7. Dezember 2015)

Wirklich geil! Aber wegen Sattel, frag noch mal bei Sören nach. Seiner ist deutlch ansehnlicher und auch nicht wirklich schwer.


----------



## mistercamo74 (8. Dezember 2015)

Ach ,der Geiersattel ist garnicht so schlecht. Er ist von wirklich guter Qualität und ich denke von der Ergonomie bestimmt ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistercamo74 (19. Dezember 2015)

Sooo... fertig, naja die Pedale kommen nächste Woche noch.....hoffe ich ;-)


----------



## LockeTirol (19. Dezember 2015)

Absolut geil! Was wiegt es?


----------



## mistercamo74 (19. Dezember 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Absolut geil! Was wiegt es?


7150g .....die Pedale auf welche ich noch warte sollen 220g wiegen, es kommt natürlich auch noch ein Flaschenhalter ran...also nochmal +50g
Noch leichter geht halt dann richtig ins Geld....


----------



## LemonLipstick (20. Dezember 2015)

sehr schön! viel freude damit. 
lg, michael.


----------



## Roelof (21. Dezember 2015)

Viel Spaß damit, schaut stimmig aus.


----------



## mistercamo74 (21. Dezember 2015)

Danke, ich denke den werden wir haben. 
Soeben noch den Flaschenhalter montiert....500ml Flasche super ,die großen 750er leider nur sehr knapp mit umständlicher Handhabung.
Aber der Papa hat sowieso immer den 2500ml Tank auf dem Rücken 

Grüße
Helge


----------



## Roelof (21. Dezember 2015)

ein Multifunktions-Dad, sehr praktisch...


----------



## mistercamo74 (21. Dezember 2015)

Roelof schrieb:


> ein Multifunktions-Dad, sehr praktisch...


Jepp.....


----------



## gpzmandel (2. Januar 2016)

Toller Aufbau, auch ich spiele mit dem Gedanken für meinen Sohn ein Max 24 zu kaufen. Einfach klasse Rahmen. Kann man das Rad auch mal Probefahrt bei Vpace?


----------



## LockeTirol (2. Januar 2016)

Das freut mich. Der Sören sollte ein Testbike da haben. Ruf ihn aber am besten mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistercamo74 (2. Januar 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Toller Aufbau, auch ich spiele mit dem Gedanken für meinen Sohn ein Max 24 zu kaufen. Einfach klasse Rahmen. Kann man das Rad auch mal Probefahrt bei Vpace?


Hi , ich kann dir das Bike auch nur empfehlen . Mein Filius hat jetzt auch schon ein Paar Testrunden gedreht und äußert sich sehr zufrieden.

Schau dir das Gerät ruhig mal live an.,...lohnt sich .....Wahrscheinlich fährst du mit vollem Kofferraum nach Hause 

Grüße


----------



## LockeTirol (17. Januar 2016)

Sören hat ein Paar Details auf seiner Website ergänzt. Ich zitiere mal:

*Größen und Geometrie*
MAX24 liegt zwischen den aktuell gängigen 20″ und 24″ Kinderbikes und deren Größenempfehlung. Der Max26 ist in etwa mit den üblichen 24″-Bikes gleich zu setzen.

*Unsere Empfehlung:* MAX24 ist für Kinder ab einer Größe von ca. 1,15 m angedacht. MAX26, der kurze Zeit danach auf dem Markt kommen wird, ist ab einer Größe von ca. 1,30 m zu empfehlen.

Beide Rahmen wachsen durch den Einsatz einer geraden Sattelstütze oder einer Stütze mit Versatz und längerem Vorbau mit dem Fahrer mit. Auch durch den Einsatz zweier unterschiedlicher Kurbellängen von 130 mm und 150 mm wird der Einsatzzeitraum gestreckt.

*MAX24: *Sitzrohr 300 mm / Oberrohr horiz. 480 mm / Steuerrohr 90 [email protected]° – straight / Kettenstrebe 385 mm / Radstand: 887,5 mm

*MAX26*: Sitzrohr 320 mm / Oberrohr horiz. 524 mm / Steuerrohr 90 [email protected]° – tapered / Kettenstrebe 410 mm / Radstand: 953,8 mm

*Ausstattung MAX24*

SRAM GX1 1×11 Schaltgruppe (10-42) mit VPACE 130 mm Kurbel und 32er Kettenblatt
Avid DB3 Bremsen mit leichten Ashima 160/140 mm Bremsscheiben
RST F1RST Air Federgabel mit 60 mm Federweg
leichte Laufräder von VPACE mit unter 1400 Gramm, 24 Loch und Schwalbe Rocket Ron Bereifung
leichte und ergonomische VPACE Komponenten speziell für Kids: Sattel (255 mm), Lenker (600 mm), Griffe (110 mm), Vorbau (50 mm) und Sattelstütze ohne Versatz (300 mm, 27,2 mm)
9 kg Gesamtgewicht mit RST Federgabel und nur 8 kg Gesamtgewicht mit Carbon-Starrgabel
*Preise MAX24*

das MAX24 K*omplettrad* kostet *1.199 €*
ein *Rahmenset Basic* bestehend aus MAX24 Rahmen, Feder- oder Carbongabel, 130 mm Kurbel mit Innenlager, Steuersatz und Klemme kostet *599 €*
ein *Rahmenset Big* bestehend aus MAX24 Rahmen, Feder- oder Carbongabel, 130 mm Kurbel mit Innenlager, Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Lenker mit Griffen, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattel kostet *749 €*
das MAX24 Komplettbike wird mit Carbon oder Federgabel gleich viel kosten – als Upgrade gibt es dann die jeweils andere Gabel für *180 €* Aufpreis.
die MAX24 *Carbongabel* wird einzeln *199 €* kosten (Einbauhöhe 410 mm, 1 1/8 straight, 160 mm Postmount)
die leichten MAX24 *Laufräder* mit ca. 1.450 Gramm, 24 Loch, DT-Swiss Comp Speichen und XD Freilauf: *249 €*
Das *MAX26 Kinderbike* wird ca. 100 € mehr kosten, die 26er Rahmensets ca. 50 € mehr. Stay tuned!


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. Februar 2016)

das klingt alles sehr gut! ich oute mich hier als vpace kinderbikefan !

eine frage stellt sich mir .... Qfaktor der kurbel .... habe gehört 172mm, stimmt das wirklich?

lg, michael.


----------



## snoeren (4. Februar 2016)

Hi Michael, hier der Q Faktor der Kurbel: 173,7 mm


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. Februar 2016)

snoeren schrieb:


> Hi Michael, hier der Q Faktor der Kurbel: 173,7 mm



autsch, das haben standard erwachsenen kurbel auch. eventuell hast du die möglichkeit bei den nächsten modellen auf weniger zu gehen.

mir fällt das auf wenn ich hinter kindern nachfahre die eine gekürzte standard kurbel verwenden. da sieht man richtig wie der knieabstand weit enger ist als der knöchelabstand auf den pedalen. das sieht nicht gesund aus und im wachstum sicher nicht förderlich für die kids.

ich weiß es ist sehr schwer ordentliche kinderkurbeln zu bekommen. marktlücke 

lg, michael.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (5. Februar 2016)

snoeren schrieb:


> Hi Michael, hier der Q Faktor der Kurbel: 173,7 mm


Da sitzen die Kids ja, wie n Cowboy auf nem Gaul, auf dem Rad.

Der ist viel zu groß, der sollte die 150-155mm nicht überschreiten. 
So bekommen die Kinder ja gleich ne fehlhaltung auf dem Rad.

Sollte man schnellstens ändern!


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Februar 2016)

Ich bzw. mein Sohn haben das jetzt 2 Saisonen getestet. Stellt nicht wirklich ein Problem da. Genau so wie es bei Erwachsenen auf dem Fatbike auch kein Problem ist. 
Natürlich wäre kleiner besser, aber welcher Kurbel Hersteller macht extra eine neue Schmiedeform für ein paar Kinderbike Kurbeln. ..


----------



## Schibbl (5. Februar 2016)

Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich alte Kurbeln aus den 90ern nutze und kürzen lasse. Mit einem 1x Antrieb erhält man vielfältige Möglichkeiten.

Kettenlinie einstellbar durch entsprechendes Innenlager oder verschiedene Wellenlängen
wesentlich geringerer Q-Faktor als bei aktuellen Kurbeln
Die Shimano Kurbeln (LX 56X, XT 73X) haben bei 107mm Innenlager einen Q-Faktor von 159mm und eine Kettenlinie von 47,5mm. Damit laufen bereits 3 von mir aufgebaute Kinderräder seit über 2 Jahren problemlos.

Der Q-Faktor von Fatbikes hält mich von dieser Radgattung fern. Physiologisch gesehen sind Probleme an der Hüfte durch die breite Fußstellung vorprogrammiert. Und diese sollten nicht schon Kinder betreffen, da deren Wachstum zur Adaption an die Fehlstellung führt und damit langfristige Hüftprobleme entstehen, welche später zur Hüft TEP führen können. Wenn man das Gangbild eines gesunden Menschen analysiert, wird man feststellen, dass sich mit zunehmendem Krafteinsatz/Geschwindigkeit die Fußstellung verändert und der Fußabstand verringert. Der Krafteinsatz beim Radfahren ist höher und konstanter als beim Laufen und damit ist der Druck auf die Hüfte auch konstant höher, wenn auch nicht mit solchen Kraftspitzen wie beim Laufen. Aber der Spruch "Stätig Tropfen höhlt den Stein" trifft auch hier zu.

Es gibt findige Bastler, welche die Welle von HT2 Kurbeln kürzen und neu aufschrumpfen. Mir fehlen dafür aber die Werkstatt und die Werkzeuge weshalb ich bei Vierkantkurbeln bleibe. Aber wenn eine Kinderspezifische Kurbel angeboten wird, sollte dies Beachtung finden.


----------



## LemonLipstick (5. Februar 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre kleiner besser, aber welcher Kurbel Hersteller macht extra eine neue Schmiedeform für ein paar Kinderbike Kurbeln. ..



wir ( selberbruzzler )  haben eine kinderkurbel konstruiert, die geht in den nächsten wochen auf die cnc maschine zum fräsen. 130mm und 150mm qfaktor 145mm.

bin schon gespannt 

lg, michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (5. Februar 2016)

@Schibbl sehr nachvollziehbar Danke. Das mit den Fatbikes und dem Qfaktor beklagen einige Freunde auch von mir dass sie bei länger Ausfahrten schmerzen haben.


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Februar 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> wir ( selberbruzzler )  haben eine kinderkurbel konstruiert, die geht in den nächsten wochen auf die cnc maschine zum fräsen. 130mm und 150mm qfaktor 145mm.
> 
> bin schon gespannt
> 
> lg, michael.


Das finde ich super. Problem werden sicher die Kosten wenn man die verkaufen wollte


----------



## paradox (5. Februar 2016)

Federleicht Kurbel?


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Februar 2016)

Tolles Produkt aber eben auch sehr teuer.


----------



## paradox (5. Februar 2016)

Ja das stimmt allerdings


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (6. Februar 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich bzw. mein Sohn haben das jetzt 2 Saisonen getestet. Stellt nicht wirklich ein Problem da. Genau so wie es bei Erwachsenen auf dem Fatbike auch kein Problem ist.
> Natürlich wäre kleiner besser, aber welcher Kurbel Hersteller macht extra eine neue Schmiedeform für ein paar Kinderbike Kurbeln. ..


Pmp in Italien macht jede länge ab 135mm.
Q-Faktor ab 144mm.

Ich selber hab auch n Problem, bei mir am Rad, wenn er zu groß ist.
Versuche so eng wie möglich zu kommen.
Fertige mir sogar selber kürzere Pedalachsen an, um so eng wie möglich zu kommen.

Liegt aber auch daran, das ein Knie kaputt ist und es mehrere op's hatte, nach div Brüchen und rissen.

Das Rad von mein Sohn, 27.5", hat ne Kurbel von der Stange mit q-f 156mm bei ner 165 Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (6. Februar 2016)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> Pmp in Italien macht jede länge ab 135mm.
> Q-Faktor ab 144mm.


Bisher sehe ich aber keine ! Einzelanfrage und Einzelfertigung ?
Und die Preise die die haben, sind jenseits von Gut und Böse.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (6. Februar 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Bisher sehe ich aber keine ! Einzelanfrage und Einzelfertigung ?
> Und die Preise die die haben, sind jenseits von Gut und Böse.


machen sie auf anfrage, Lieferzeit sind keine 4 Wochen.

das ist mir die gesundheit meines kindes wert, die Folgekosten sind später höher, als was so n kurbelsatz kostet.
ausserdem darf man nicht den uvp sehen, wenn dann mss der bikehersteller es in realation mit einrechnen, dh die jetzige kurbel raus, und ab ner bestimmten Stückzahl werden die auch wieder günstiger als eine einzelne.

oder bezahlst du für irgendein teil den uvp?!;-) wenn es doch so wäre, wärst du ein Einzelfall, und das es die Mehrheit nicht macht, sieht man daran, dass immer mehr radläden dicht machen.....


----------



## snoeren (9. Februar 2016)

Die ersten Rahmen sind gelandet ...


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Februar 2016)

Mich haben heute 2 Fotos erreicht die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte...









Schaut doch echt geil aus, oder? Bin gespannt auf den kompletten Aufbau!


----------



## LemonLipstick (23. Februar 2016)

sehr sehr cool!! da passt optisch einfach alles zusammen, tolle arbeit 

einzig die montageaufnahmen  für die schalt und bremszüge  hätte ich weiter auseinander gesetzt und auf drei stück erweitert. dadurch werfen sich die züge nicht so wie auf eurem blauen 26"er zu sehen.

der übergang steuerrohr zur carbongabel ist sehr gelungen.

lg, michael.


----------



## LockeTirol (1. März 2016)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom ersten 26" Komplettbike in Serienausstattung. Gewicht 9,45 komplett.


----------



## trolliver (1. März 2016)

Uih, ist der Sitzwinkel aber steil! Oder täuscht das? Und dann eine Stütze ohne Offset?


----------



## LockeTirol (2. März 2016)

Der Winkel ist 74


----------



## storck-riesen (2. März 2016)

Ist das dann das MAX26?


----------



## Fisch123 (2. März 2016)

Was kostet denn das erste "Komplettbike in Serienausstattung"? nur damit wir hier mal eine Hausnummer haben.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (2. März 2016)

Ja genau


----------



## LockeTirol (2. März 2016)

@Fisch123 bin mir nicht ganz sicher, meine aber 1300 komplett so wie abgebildet. Im Vergleich zum 24er sind das EVO reifen sowie eine etwas teurere Gabel. Der Rest ist identisch.


----------



## Fisch123 (2. März 2016)

Ok. vielen Dank.


----------



## trolliver (2. März 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Der Winkel ist 74


Okay, dann täuscht (mich) die Perspektive, danke. Sattelstütze mit Offset kann ja jeder nachrüsten wie er lustig ist, wenn er noch weiter entschärfen will.


----------



## LockeTirol (4. März 2016)

Das MAX24 wiegt in Serienausstattung mit Federgabel 9,1kg, mit der Starrgabel 8kg. Der verbauten LRS mit 24 Speichen wiegt komplett nur 1400g. Den gibt es auch einzeln.


----------



## kliss (15. März 2016)

Meine tochter  ist 131cm groß und hat eine schrittlänge von ca 61cm! Ich hätte die möglichkeit das max26 mit 130 oder original mit 150 kurbellänge zu ordern! Zu was für einer, würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## LockeTirol (15. März 2016)

Hi, mein Sohn ist gleich groß und fährt die 150er an zwei verschiedenen Bikes. Würde dir zu der 150er raten.


----------



## kliss (15. März 2016)

Vielen dank! Hätte noch eine frage? Fährt er auch eine federgabel oder starr?


----------



## LockeTirol (15. März 2016)

Er fährt Federgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (15. März 2016)

Sören hat jetzt übrigens einen Webshop wo auch einige weitere Details zu den Bikes und Komponenten stehen. Ist aber noch im Aufbau


----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (24. März 2016)

MAX26 mit vorerst 8,39 kg


----------



## litevilledoc (4. Oktober 2016)

Hi zusammen.
Ich suche ein passenden Rahmen oder Bike für meinen kleinen, es muss nicht unbedingt ein Projekt werden. Er wird im Dezember 6 und hat derzeit 119 cm mit 52 schritthöhe. Wird ihm aus eurer Erfahrung das Max 24 im Sommer passen? Gibt es das irgendwann als Felgenbremsen-Rahmen? Gibt es schon eine starrgabel neben Carbon?
Danke eurer Hilfe.
Sebastian


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Oktober 2016)

Der Rahmen passt ab 1,15. Disc only. Gabel nur die Carbon. Passen aber natürlich auch von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## trifi70 (5. Oktober 2016)

Wie isn die Einbauhöhe? Mir fällt ein die 24" von Kania, die is günstig und hat 395. Von Kinesis gibts die 26" MaxLight mit 425 und 450. Eine von den dreien sollte passen, die Kinesis natürlich nur mit Disc.


----------



## snoeren (5. Oktober 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wie isn die Einbauhöhe? Mir fällt ein die 24" von Kania, die is günstig und hat 395. Von Kinesis gibts die 26" MaxLight mit 425 und 450. Eine von den dreien sollte passen, die Kinesis natürlich nur mit Disc.


Der Rahmen ist auf eine Einbauhöhe von 407 mm konstruiert. Die MAX24 Carbongabel hat 410 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (5. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank. Trotzdem war meine Idee nicht die Beste. Wie mir im Nachhinein auffiel, hat der MAX ein tapered Steuerrohr. Das ist zwar auf eine 08/15 Kinesis adaptierbar unter Verwendung des richtigen Steuersatzes, jedoch wird der Übergang vom Gabelschaft zum Steuerrohr bescheiden aussehen. Sebastian, vermutlich ist es sinnvoll, die dafür vorgesehene Carbon-Starrgabel gleich mitzuordern...


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Oktober 2016)

Das 24er ist nicht tapered. Nur das 26.


----------



## snoeren (5. Oktober 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Trotzdem war meine Idee nicht die Beste. Wie mir im Nachhinein auffiel, hat der MAX ein tapered Steuerrohr. Das ist zwar auf eine 08/15 Kinesis adaptierbar unter Verwendung des richtigen Steuersatzes, jedoch wird der Übergang vom Gabelschaft zum Steuerrohr bescheiden aussehen. Sebastian, vermutlich ist es sinnvoll, die dafür vorgesehene Carbon-Starrgabel gleich mitzuordern...


Im Set macht es immer Sinn, sonst würden wir sowas ja auch nicht anbieten   

MAX24 hat übrigens ein gerades Steuerrohr, MAX26 dann tapered.


----------



## Psychospeedster (27. Dezember 2016)

Hi, bin auch gerade dabei ein max 26 auf zu bauen hätte jedoch noch eine Frage. Warum fahrt ihr alle 150er Kurbeln? Gilt die Faustformel nicht mehr, dass Körpergröße = Kurbellänge? Das würde für mich bedeuten, dass beim max 26 das für 1,28 - 1,45m die Kurbelläng auch irgendwo da liegen sollte. Wollte nächste Woche anfangen die Kurbel zu fräsen. Was würdet ihr raten?


----------



## LockeTirol (29. Dezember 2016)

Das ist sicher auch ok mit 140mm.


----------



## holgersen (29. März 2017)

Moin,

welche Maße hat das Steuerrohr vom MAX26: 44/56 mm Innendurchmesser?

Danke!


----------



## snoeren (29. März 2017)

holgersen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> welche Maße hat das Steuerrohr vom MAX26: 44/56 mm Innendurchmesser?
> 
> Danke!


Max26 und Max275 haben ZS 44/56 mm


----------



## holgersen (29. März 2017)

Hmm, ich kenne nur *IS 42 *und* ZS 44*, wo bekommt man ZS 42 Tops?


----------



## snoeren (29. März 2017)

holgersen schrieb:


> Hmm, ich kenne nur *IS 42 *und* ZS 44*, wo bekommt man ZS 42 Tops?


Sorry, mein Fehler: 44 mm ZS oben


----------



## holgersen (29. März 2017)

Jup, so macht's Sinn, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

